# Boxer sexually gropes his opponent at the weigh in (video)



## Chad Teru (Sep 28, 2016)

International WBC Heavyweight champion Dyllian Whyte takes the mind games to a different realm and sexually gropes his opponent Ian Lewison ahead of their bout on Oct 7 in Glasgow.


----------

